# HP Grasshopper - any view on this bike (folding version mainly)?



## Dwarfman (20 May 2015)

Any view on this bike, I am interested in the folding version mainly


----------



## k4wils (21 May 2015)

I can't comment on the fold but - I bought a Grasshopper as my first bent which was a mistake. I found it a difficult bike to ride, despite the small wheels I found it hard to put a foot down and it never felt secure. The result was that it hung in my garage for a couple of years unused and then I sold it losing big money! If you are an experienced bent rider that might not be a problem.


----------



## Dwarfman (22 May 2015)

I would like if possible to have a go on one, or at least ways a very close look. It the only folding suspended Recumbent at the present. Azub has just announced they may offer a 'foldng option' Is there anyone local in Wiltshire (or close)who might be able to help with this


----------



## Dwarfman (22 May 2015)

Most of the information on the interweb suggest that this is a good one, an good allrounder.


----------



## Falco Frank (22 May 2015)

A little info for you:

http://www.kinetics-online.co.uk/recumbents/hpvelotechnik/grasshopper/

Sorry, curiosity is a terrible thing.


----------



## arallsopp (24 May 2015)

I was set on one before I bought my street machine. HpVelotechnik are a good manufacturer whose only real shortcoming seems to be a tendency to over engineer at the expense of weight. If I had to take a folder on a world trip it would be the grasshopper.

You can come ride my street machine in London if you want. Very similar geometry and feel.

I went for the SMGTe over the grasshopper in the end because:

A. The fold isn't quick, easy or small enough to make it convenient how I'd intended to use it.

B. Folding makes things smaller, but no lighter. It's a bit of a beast

I still kinda want a grasshopper, and would definitely commute on one given the chance


----------



## Recycle (25 May 2015)

I use my grasshopper as my daily commuter and it's reliable, comfortable and a good allrounder, it won't let you down. Arallsopp nailed it with all HpVelotechnik bikes - bomb proof but over engineered and too heavy. It' not a bike I would want to use with lots of hills.
I seldom use the fold because it's clunky and bulky. The fold is not that good that you would want to use it on a train as part of a daily bike/rail commute, though it may be useful on the occasional tour.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 May 2015)

If you think HPVelotechnik are "over engineered" do NOT ever look at a Hase


----------



## Dwarfman (26 May 2015)

Ta Falco Frank. I have looked and researched the bike in question even on Japanese website (Ah so Grasshopper?) A few Videos but nothing inspiring, apart from a very highspeed fold one from Germany. London Recumbents hired me a Spirit for an hour, I found that easy enough but a trifle under geared. Bikefix didn't only had Trikes, had a lot of good a advice and chat from both locations though. 
Someone else is looking maybe we should gang up... From the CTC site
Hi everyone,
I've been trying to test ride a Grasshopper in / near London with no luck.
If you happen to have one and wouldn't mind me test riding it, please get in touch.
In return I can offer my 2012 Dawes Ultra Galaxy to try and a drink, if you fancy.
Thanks May 24th


----------



## Recycle (26 May 2015)

Dwarfman said:


> I've been trying to test ride a Grasshopper in / near London with no luck.


 Whereabouts are you in London, and more importantly, how tall are you?


----------



## Falco Frank (27 May 2015)

Some interesting folding ideas here:


----------



## Recycle (27 May 2015)

The Azub origami has had some good write ups in the press as a genuine folder. i.e., being as easy to fold and unfold as a conventional folding bikes. It looks about the same spec as a grasshopper but I don't know who distributes in the UK.


----------



## Ganymede (27 May 2015)

I have a Spirit and I agree - too heavy though very comfy and I do enjoy riding it. I have an old version with a tiny front wheel (16") and am going to upgrade to something lighter with bigger wheels. I am sticking with two wheels as I want to get on the train but I don't need a folder. I don't think I could carry a folded trike!

I think for test riding you need to go out to D Tek bikes in Cambs - that's what I am planning when my shoulder gets better. But it's quite a long way from Wiltshire. Isn't there a place in Bristol?


----------



## Dwarfman (28 May 2015)

5' 6" was 5'7" (see below) small but deadly! It the suspension and the fold i am after. I was 'Knocked' off my touring bike 20 years ago. (I've got the photo's, scars and injuries to prove it!) now of the age were back ache, knee/leg neck arms and shoulders are 'not going to up with it put' Bristol no long exists closed up last year. D tek Cambridge seems like the next place, Aberdeen is along way out. The Azub folds but has no suspension, a nice quick fold... Don't want a trike too heavy to lift (?)


----------



## Dwarfman (28 May 2015)

I live 'ere downe in Wiltshire near Devizes, try uttering it in a Wiltshire accent. Not the 'talk like a pirate one' London is a P*** in the A88 to get to quickly. My Birthday treat was to try and get a ride on a recumbent cycle!


----------



## Recycle (29 May 2015)

If you can get to London then you can test ride my bike. I'll need to remove some chain so I can shorten the boom to your height but that's no big deal. I bought the bike 2nd hand off someone who was quite short so the chain tubes have already been shortened. The bike has full suspension.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 May 2015)

Drop the wheels from a Gekko and you would have a similar size package as tha Azub, and the advantage woud be that the seat remains integral to the fold makingthe package easier to handle


----------



## jorgemartin (30 May 2015)

Dwarfman said:


> Any view on this bike, I am interested in the folding version mainly


I have a folding Grasshopper (FX), which I'm also going to put up for sale this weekend. It's a great all- rounder/touring bike. I'm based in Hackney, London.


----------



## Falco Frank (30 May 2015)

Wonderful to see that someone has tourer so widely on a 'bent.


----------



## Dwarfman (5 Jul 2015)

FYI
A really big thanks to jorgemartin I am now the proud owner! of one Grasshopper Fx!

I can also tell you that rushing across London town to catch a booked train (dear Great Western....) Was a hot and sweaty experience. No problems with 'er you were do you think your going with that' just the sheer physical effort. On the bright side I lost 4lb (didn't keep it off though) The man was 6 2 so shrinking it to fit 5 6 was not done at the hand over,shame I was looking forward weaving back to Paddington on it :-) I will post some pics of the passing countryside once I have tamed it down


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Jul 2015)

...hey Dwarfman - good story there, hope it all bodes well for you and the new Grasshopper.

I'm around the same height as you, and plan to build my own SWB at some time, but gotta lower the design as much as I can so my feet can be placed on the floor comfortably, will need a bit of jiggery-pokery methinks......


----------

